# PPG Manor Hall



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

i dont want to hijack another thread so i started a new one.

of all the wall paints that i've used this year PPG manor hall has got to be near the top of my go-to paints. if the paint store that sells PPG wasn't 10 miles away it might be my go-to paint. this stuff is so easy to roll and dries to a really nice finish. you get a very even finish no matter how difficult the wall is to roll (like a rounded stairwell etc.)

they claim that it is stain resistant. contractor cost for me was about $125 for a fiver,but the per gallon cost was near $38. they wouldn't budge on the gallon price.

thoughts?

http://www.ppgpittsburghpaints.com/manor_hall.htm


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Xmark said:


> i dont want to hijack another thread so i started a new one.
> 
> of all the wall paints that i've used this year PPG manor hall has got to be near the top of my go-to paints. if the paint store that sells PPG wasn't 10 miles away it might be my go-to paint. this stuff is so easy to roll and dries to a really nice finish. you get a very even finish no matter how difficult the wall is to roll (like a rounded stairwell etc.)
> 
> ...



My Ppg is about 15 miles away, they will deliver a quart or 100 gals it don't matter to my house. The driver fishes off my pier sometimes so that may help alittle. What is your ?


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

you are very fortunate! the store in my area is family owned and sells more than just PPG. no way they would deliver without a charge.the other store that sells Pitt paint is a chain of hardware stores that doesn't give a contractor discount.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

I would also add that I have NEVER had a paint co. charge more for gallons then fives....that adds up to about $200 a five


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

wills fresh coat said:


> I would also add that I have NEVER had a paint co. charge more for gallons then fives....that adds up to about $200 a five


I've seen it quite a bit. If you think about it, it does make sense. Is it more time consuming to handle 5 containers or 1? Think about tinting 5 containers compared to 1, handling, paperwork, etc.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

wills fresh coat said:


> I would also add that I have NEVER had a paint co. charge more for gallons then fives....that adds up to about $200 a five


Nearly every paint store I have ever dealt with charges way less for a 5gal pail.

Usually you get charged the equivlant of 4 gallons if buying a 5.

This is retail we are talking, My pricing personally is structured a little differently but in my neck of the woods thats how it goes.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

One of my favorite paints sinse I cannot get BM


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

They sell this stuff in our neighborhood and we also use it frequently on jobs . They give us a super discount on the gallon price . We use the Pearl finish ALL the time on new trim for new construction . Drys quickly and never runs like the Semi does I find . For 31 bucks a can...great stuff IMO !!! LOL...they might be giving me a deal on that stuff...but chances are they are getting it back on something else ! :whistling2:


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Most all the paint that I have used for the past 8 years has been PPG. Manor Hall is all that you say but where it has been failing since taking over Porter in its coverage. I find that I am having to use 3 coats to get adequate coverage even with a tinted primer applied first. Their exterior lines have gone to absolute crap. The only paint they have that is truly a good product is the Breakthrough line. I really thought PPG would get better when they bought Porter because Porter was awesome and had a lot of great products. Even the Porter products that they have re-introduced are not even close to what they used to be. PPG seems to have taken all the body out of their products. I am currently experimenting with Ben Moore and seriously considering making them my go to product of choice.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Lambrecht said:


> Most all the paint that I have used for the past 8 years has been PPG. Manor Hall is all that you say but where it has been failing since taking over Porter in its coverage. I find that I am having to use 3 coats to get adequate coverage even with a tinted primer applied first. Their exterior lines have gone to absolute crap. The only paint they have that is truly a good product is the Breakthrough line. I really thought PPG would get better when they bought Porter because Porter was awesome and had a lot of great products. Even the Porter products that they have re-introduced are not even close to what they used to be. PPG seems to have taken all the body out of their products. I am currently experimenting with Ben Moore and seriously considering making them my go to product of choice.



for new drywall I always go 1 primer and 2 finish. tinted primer never covers as well as paint.

i just used manor hall to paint a 4,000 sq foot house but it was a repaint using the same color.loved the way it brushed and rolled. i'll have to watch the coverage very closely before committing to MH for a 2 coat job.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> I've seen it quite a bit. If you think about it, it does make sense. Is it more time consuming to handle 5 containers or 1? Think about tinting 5 containers compared to 1, handling, paperwork, etc.


I see your point but it is just something that I have never experanced in my area


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Manor Hall is a great product but really not sold by anyone in my area since the one big dealer went bankrupt a few years ago. I'm surprised no other dealers picked up the PPG line.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Builtmany said:


> I'm surprised no other dealers picked up the PPG line.


I just dropped it. Decent products, but just didn't move in my area.

Sent from my Android, which is still better than the iPhone 6


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> I just dropped it. Decent products, but just didn't move in my area.
> 
> Sent from my Android, which is still better than the iPhone 6


Manor Hall was my go-to paint for a long time. My local yard dropped PPG, then picked up BM. They just dropped BM, so I dropped them.

I did a huge re-stain a few years back with PPG Solid Color acrylic. It faded badly very quickly. I had the regional tech rep come out to assess the job and he recommended using the same product, but tinted with acrylic colorant. Over the next two years, that faded even worse than the material tinted with UTC. Had the rep out again...and never heard back. Just finished up re-staining it with BM Arborcoat. After that kind of product support, I'm not about to take another chance wuth PPG.


----------

